# FD to EF Adapter/Canon 50mm 1.8/Vivitar Series 1 70-210 3.5



## PixelRabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey all, I guess the point of this thread is to play my devils advocate, do I or don't I?

I have searched the forums and this thread is great but no final outcome 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon-lenses/266607-fd-ef-adapters.html

So we are all on the same page here is my current gear etc...

Canon 60D with 18-200 3.5-5.6

Just pulled out of storage and have only shot with it many years ago very few times:

Canon AE1 Program
50mm 1.8
Vivitar Series 1 70-210 3.5 Macro Focusing Auto Zoom Version 1 (from what I've read this is a pretty cool lens!)

What I shoot: mostly nature and wildlife

Budget: can likely squeeze in the price of an adapter but no other gear and won't be using film for a while yet.

Now I'll be honest and let you know I've mostly convinced myself to get an adapter but my fear is purchasing it and loving the lenses... almost... but because of some limitations want for more.  Do I want to play with these and tease myself?

So if you have purchased an adapter what has your experience been? Good, bad, meh got bored with it and never touch it? Were there limitations you just couldn't live with? Got any pictures taken with the adapter to share?

Is there a reason I'm setting myself up for disappointment here?

Have you got a good reason for me to wait until I can afford new glass for my DSLR?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crollo (Apr 16, 2012)

Shoot film, and if you want to shoot digital get a 4\3 camera. The adapters require optics for EOS cameras and those optics butcher the glass you're using.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 16, 2012)

I recently bought an adapter for m42 to EOS on ebay for something like 2 euro(Sorry if this is irrelevent as you did ask fd to EOS but the set up is surely similar). I put a pentacon 200mm f/4 lens on that I bought for 60 euro. Its all manual and a little difficult but I have single photos from this set up that to me are worth the cost of the adapter and lens combined. You have very little outlay to fork out to give it a try. Let us know here how it goes


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2012)

FD to EOS adapters that will allow focusing to Infinity ALL MUST HAVE a glass element. That is a fact. The majority of these adapters have a single element, and the image quality is usually compromised noticeably. FD mount manual focus Canon lenses adapted to a digital EOS body--that is simply a poor matchup. On the other hand, M42 thread mount lenses are very nice, and Nikon lenses also work well. The M42 lenses are nice because so,so many have an AUTO/Manual lens stop-down button or sliding switch, which allows a one-motion close-down of the lens diaphragm to shooting aperture. Lenses like the Asahi Optical Company or the later Pentax-bransded lenses in the Super-Takumar series are usually pretty good performers. M42 or 42mm thread is often called Pentax screw mount in common parlance. MANY brands besides Pentax made M42 lenses!

Again, FD mount to EOS body is a lousy choice...there is little reason to hang on to the Canon lenses EXCEPT perhaps for close-up work, or for using reversed for close-ups.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 16, 2012)

^^^ info only someone who actually used them would have


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Crollo, Jaomul and Derrel.
Crollo, thanks for your response, when I have a bigger budget I will keep your suggestions in mind.
Jaomul, thanks for sharing your experience. There are a bunch of little markets around here that I hope to hit in the summer that undoubtedly will have old gear so the info on different mounts is greatly appreciated!

Derrel, thanks. So let's say that I missed including an important bit in my OP ( oops lol ) my biggest interest in these lenses is the Vivitar and macro.  The examples on the other thread looked pretty good to my eye. 
I have to claim some ignorance here on lenses in general. Since I started with my adventure in photography in November I have pretty much kept my face behind my camera and intentionally not window shopped and in turn not educated myself on other lenses yet. This may sound odd but the reasoning is the same as my concern about trying this out. I didn't want to yearn for other glass and become dissatisfied with my current gear, I wanted to learn how to run what I have at least proficiently. 
I'm about to that point now and am feeling limited with my gear when I'm shooting macro because of the major crops I have to do to achieve what I want. At the same time I'm glad I have worked with my 18/200 for macro, to get these major crops it has to be VERY right SOOC for it to work. 
So you said it would be likely limited to  close up shots, may I ask your thoughts on this? What will I gain/lose over my current setup ?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2012)

After some research on my intended use for macro and focusing to infinity would I be correct in assuming that it is irrelevant ( focusing to infinity) and I could in theory get one without the glass which would eliminate the degradation of the image quality?


----------



## Crollo (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, without correction optics all you're using is the lens. The quality you'll get out of it will obviously be dependant on the lens, but other then focusing distance nothing should be affected.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 17, 2012)

Crollo said:
			
		

> Yes, without correction optics all you're using is the lens. The quality you'll get out of it will obviously be dependant on the lens, but other then focusing distance nothing should be affected.



Just so I'm sure I understand, the change in focusing distance is because the distance between the lens and mirror is longer because of the adapter?  Something that was @ 50mm is now actually 52mm (which is why the optics are needed?) but the sharpness is only limited by the  lens and unaffected by this?


----------



## matinski (Aug 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Again, FD mount to EOS body is a lousy choice...there is little reason to hang on to the Canon lenses EXCEPT perhaps for close-up work, or for using reversed for close-ups.



There is a growing demand for manual lens for use with video on the DSLR's. The auto focus EF lens are noisy enough to be picked up by a microphone and typically you want to be in full control of the focus for a given scene. Some of these vintage lens have quite good optics in them and they are usually more cost effective then an equivalent EF lens.

I think I've tried all the adapter out there, with and without the added optic that corrects for infinity focus. The existing adapters just don't cut it as they compromise picture quality, focal range or both. Even the adapters with good optics limit image quality IMHO. Depending on what you are looking for some of these adapters are good enough.

To solve this problem I've designed a FD to EF reversible conversion plate. The kit will allow infiniti focus, full aperture control, plus focus confirmation. The kit will be available most nFD Canon lens. Plus it's non-distructive so you can convert it back to an nFD lens. The first kits will support lens from 17mm to 50mm nFD primes including the 24mm 1.4L. I will have more detailed information next week. I will be posting updates at Home | Jr's FD to EF Conversion Kits


----------



## matinski (Oct 2, 2012)

matinski said:


> To solve this problem I've designed a FD to EF reversible conversion plate. The kit will allow infiniti focus, full aperture control, plus focus confirmation. The kit will be available most nFD Canon lens. Plus it's non-distructive so you can convert it back to an nFD lens. The first kits will support lens from 17mm to 50mm nFD primes including the 24mm 1.4L. I will have more detailed information next week. I will be posting updates at Home | Jr's FD to EF Conversion Kits



I'm finally able to use my FD collection on 5DMK2.:mrgreen:


After a lot of frustration with the aftermarket adapters and the limitations that come with them, I set out to fix this. The work started a few years ago in my spare time and with very limited funds, but I've finally finished my conversion kits. My favorite FDn lens are no longer collecting dust, especially the few FDn L series I have. 


I'm finding that I'm using the my FDn 50mm 1.2 and 24mm 1.4 L more frequently then I would have thought. Call me old fashion buy I love using my MF lens over the my AF. 


Several people have expressed interest in my work once I've finished. So I'm posting this to share. To help make these conversion kits available to more people I've started a project on Kickstarter.com.

Jr's Vintage Lens to DSLR Camera Conversion Adapter by Marty Castilla Jr &mdash; Kickstarter

Cheers!


----------



## matinski (Nov 18, 2012)

matinski said:


> matinski said:
> 
> 
> > To solve this problem I've designed a FD to EF reversible conversion plate. The kit will allow infiniti focus, full aperture control, plus focus confirmation. The kit will be available most nFD Canon lens. Plus it's non-distructive so you can convert it back to an nFD lens. The first kits will support lens from 17mm to 50mm nFD primes including the 24mm 1.4L. I will have more detailed information next week. I will be posting updates at Home | Jr's FD to EF Conversion Kits
> ...



My FDn to EF EOS conversion kits are now available at Welcome to Jr's FD to EF Conversion Kits | Jr's FD to EF Conversion Kits starting at $85!! :lmao:

Also we also have a facebook page so you can follow our progress. http://www.facebook.com/FDtoEF


----------

